

Will.i.am becomes Intel's Director of Creative Innovation - brooksbp
http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2011/01/25/intel-teams-with-william-black-eyed-peas-front-man

======
brooksbp
"I remember like 10 yrs ago rendering would take forever... we would say is it
done yet? ... now it's like instant render."

------
Charuru
I watched the video, he's basically a consultant for their marketing team.

More interestingly, this implies that Intel will be increasing their consumer
oriented marketing. To me that says they're going to be ambitous about media
and Sandybridge.

